# L'angolo dello strologamento



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Mi diletto. E strologo

Chi vuole scriva il proprio segno, e, se lo sa, anche l'ascendente e la luna 
Comincio io: Sagittario AS Ariete, Luna in Bilancia


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Fantastica,

non ho capito bene cosa vuoi fare ... scusa ... :smile:

il mio segno lo so, ci mancherebbe. L'ascendente pure ... 
ma la luna ... a me piace sempre, vale?

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,
> 
> non ho capito bene cosa vuoi fare ... scusa ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Per te tutto, sienne! Vale, vale


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per te tutto, sienne! Vale, vale



Ciao Fantastica ... 


allora, mamma non ho segni molto belli, mi dicono, quando lo dico ... 
a me, affascinano ... ma più gli animali in se ... sono bellissimi!

capricorno e ascendente leone ... :mrgreen: ...:unhappy:

dimmi almeno tu, che sono belli! in senso che vuoi tu ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi diletto. E strologo
> 
> Chi vuole scriva il proprio segno, e, se lo sa, anche l'ascendente e la luna
> Comincio io: *Sagittario AS Ariete*, Luna in Bilancia


Non saprei dirti la luna dove si trova,
ma io sono il tuo segno invertito: Ar AS Sa  Incredibile, guarda il caso.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> capricorno e ascendente leone ... :mrgreen: ...:unhappy:
> 
> sienne


Il sole abbraccia saturno. Devi ascendere da saturno, cioè strapparti un po' dal tuo dio che è l'essere sempre responsabile, il sentirti sempre responsabile, per splendere un po' di luce solo tua. E' un percorso affascinante, un po' duro. Tante prove, tanti pesi da portare. Ma le spalle le hai per farlo. Sei forte e riesci a splendere. Sei un Leader, lo sai? Forse non ancora. Ma questo è il tuo compito


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non saprei dirti la luna dove si trova,
> ma io sono il tuo segno invertito: Ar AS Sa  Incredibile, guarda il caso.


Uh! hai le corna, che ne fai? Le usi per difenderti invece che per attaccare, perché il Sagittario AS è un po' filosofo, o almeno prende l'aria di filosofo e sta lì e guarda più che partecipare, e anche giudica un po', è un po' snob, ecco.
Ma il Sole arietino è avvolto nelle rosse nebbie del dio Marte. C'è un guerriero dentro di te, che rugge. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh! hai le corna, che ne fai? Le usi per difenderti invece che per attaccare, perché il Sagittario AS è u*n po' filosofo*, o almeno prende l'aria di filosofo e sta lì e guarda più che partecipare, e anche giudica un po', *è un po' snob*, ecco.
> Ma il Sole arietino è avvolto nelle rosse nebbie del dio Marte. *C'è un guerriero dentro di te, che rugge.* :smile:


A te non la si fa, eh? E' così. Proprio così. Tendo a tenere il guerriero a bada, o meglio la sua aggressività, irruenza, forza, - anche voglia di prevalere al limite della crudeltà, talvolta, ahimé - cerco di sublimarle trasformandole in costanza, continuità, determinazione: insomma cerco di prenderne gli aspetti positivi. Peraltro - e mi si perdoni quella che può sembrare presunzione - sono un uomo coraggioso nelle cose della vita tranne che nei sentimenti amorosi, dove sono molto indeciso, confuso, fragile. :smile:


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il sole abbraccia saturno. Devi ascendere da saturno, cioè strapparti un po' dal tuo dio che è l'essere sempre responsabile, il sentirti sempre responsabile, per splendere un po' di luce solo tua. E' un percorso affascinante, un po' duro. Tante prove, tanti pesi da portare. Ma le spalle le hai per farlo. Sei forte e riesci a splendere. Sei un Leader, lo sai? Forse non ancora. Ma questo è il tuo compito


Ciao Fantastica ... 

sei veramente molto cara!

il mio compagno, anni fa, quando andavo al liceo, ne ha combinate di tutti i color per conquistarmi.
tra l'altro, ha fatto fare da una astrologa il mio profilo ... devo cercare lo scritto, non lo ho buttato. 
All'epoca ... non m'interessava più di tanto ... non glielo ho mai detto però. 

sul primo tratto ... è proprio il percorso che sto percorrendo, non è facile. 
ma più dovuto ad una situazione particolare.

Il fatto del Leader, me l'aveva detto già qualcuno ... senza conoscere i miei segni. 
penso però, che dipenda più dalla mia testa dura e da quella cosa un po' "anarchica" che ho ... 
mi piace prendere le redini in mano, mi piace tanto creare ... è vero. anche questo sto cercando di cambiare ... 
insomma ... più calmina devo diventare ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Scorpione ascendente scorpione 
luna in cancro
e Venere in bilancia 
meglio di così nun se po'


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A te non la si fa, eh? E' così. Proprio così. Tendo a tenere il guerriero a bada, o meglio la sua aggressività, irruenza, forza, - anche voglia di prevalere al limite della crudeltà, talvolta, ahimé - cerco di sublimarle trasformandole in costanza, continuità, determinazione: insomma cerco di prenderne gli aspetti positivi. Peraltro - e mi si perdoni quella che può sembrare presunzione - sono un uomo coraggioso nelle cose della vita tranne che nei sentimenti amorosi, dove sono molto indeciso, confuso, fragile. :smile:



Ciao H7

bella la tua descrizione di te! ... :smile:

non è presunzione! è bello essere coraggiosi! 
scusa ... io lo sono anche nella vita privata ... infatti rompo un bel po' ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scorpione ascendente scorpione
> luna in cancro
> e Venere in bilancia
> meglio di così nun se po'


Per quel che pò che ne so - ma Fantastica mi correggerà - : nata per l'Amore in tutte le sue accezioni :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A te non la si fa, eh? E' così. Proprio così. Tendo a tenere il guerriero a bada, o meglio la sua aggressività, irruenza, forza, - anche voglia di prevalere al limite della crudeltà, talvolta, ahimé - cerco di sublimarle trasformandole in costanza, continuità, determinazione: insomma cerco di prenderne gli aspetti positivi. Peraltro - e mi si perdoni quella che può sembrare presunzione - sono un uomo coraggioso nelle cose della vita tranne che nei sentimenti amorosi, dove sono molto indeciso, confuso, fragile. :smile:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN5up_v4wJE;)


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao H7
> 
> bella la tua descrizione di te! ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Grazie mille. :smile: Il verde è mio perché sono talmente poco abituato a ricevere complimenti che quando t'ho letto m'è scappato il dito ....  :rotfl::up:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN5up_v4wJE;)


Non ci credo ..... probabilmente la mia songwriter preferita degli ultimi tempi .... lo ascolto e posto spesso ovunque .... sesto senso ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

All'astrologia preferisco i riti sabbatici, in genere, così sono le stelle a guardare te.
Io preferisco leggere il futuro nei fondi della grappa.
Vuoi sapere che grappa preferisco?:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> All'astrologia preferisco i riti sabbatici, in genere, così sono le stelle a guardare te.
> Io preferisco leggere il futuro nei fondi della grappa.
> Vuoi sapere che grappa preferisco?:smile:


Non era più comodo nei fondi del caffé?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per quel che pò che ne so - ma Fantastica mi correggerà - : nata per l'Amore in tutte le sue accezioni :smile:



Purtroppo si 
e non sempre facile starmi vicino...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scorpione ascendente scorpione
> luna in cancro
> e Venere in bilancia
> meglio di così nun se po'


Un caso in cui potrebbe essere forte quella che si chiama compensazione. Cioè: avere As nello stesso segno del Sole è molto carico... Potresti comportarti come un Toro e incarnare il Toro, cioè l'opposto, per compensare tutta quell'acqua (anche la Luna in Cancro). Di certo sei una donna molto forte, di quella forza femminile che compone, concilia e muove le cose stando ferma! Molto potente, molto soggettiva, e con grande senso della realtà e dei limiti. Indipendente, non ti fai influenzare se non lo vuoi. Il tuo percorso potrebbe essere: "Io vedo dietro le apparenze, ma tengo per me il segreto. Io cammino piano e porto con me un grosso bastone".


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Purtroppo* si
> e non sempre facile starmi vicino...


Perché quel purtroppo?
Troppo "azzecosa" col compagno o tendenzialmente infedele per bisogno di amore?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> così sono le stelle a guardare te.
> :smile:


E' quello che vedo io nello strologo: sono le stelle a guardare noi. Comunque: salute!:carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un caso in cui potrebbe essere forte quella che si chiama compensazione. Cioè: avere As nello stesso segno del Sole è molto carico... Potresti comportarti come un Toro e incarnare il Toro, cioè l'opposto, per compensare tutta quell'acqua (anche la Luna in Cancro). Di certo sei una donna molto forte, di quella forza femminile che compone, concilia e muove le cose stando ferma! Molto potente, molto soggettiva, e con grande senso della realtà e dei limiti. Indipendente, non ti fai influenzare se non lo vuoi. Il tuo percorso potrebbe essere: "Io vedo dietro le apparenze, ma tengo per me il segreto. Io cammino piano e porto con me un grosso bastone".


Cara lunapiena come vedi io non c'avevo (ovviamente) azzeccato manco per niente. Quindi tutte quelle cose cho scritto sull'amore fai conto che non le abbia sctitte :smile::up:


----------



## Lui (19 Luglio 2013)

molte donne dicono che se ci fosse un segno zodiacale "stronzo", così come lo interpretate voi donne, io sarei il maschio perfetto a rappresentarlo.

i miei due cents.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> molte donne dicono che se ci fosse un segno zodiacale "stronzo", così come lo interpretate voi donne, io sarei il maschio perfetto a rappresentarlo.
> 
> i miei due cents.


Quoto


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> molte donne dicono che se ci fosse un segno zodiacale "stronzo", così come lo interpretate voi donne, io sarei il maschio perfetto a rappresentarlo.
> 
> i miei due cents.


Ciao

ah ... ma non vi è bisogno di un segno zodiacale, per sostenere ciò ...  ...

(sto scherzando ... forse ... :carneval: )

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non era più comodo nei fondi del caffé?


dopo non dormo...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché quel purtroppo?
> Troppo "azzecosa" col compagno o tendenzialmente infedele per bisogno di amore?


direi tendenzialmente fedele ma non bisognosa dd'amore 
ma semplicemente di esprimerlo in tutte le sue forme...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dopo non dormo...


Le stelle ti vedono, sia che dormi sia che non dormi. La grappa non mi piace. Un fresco gintonic?


----------



## Lui (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


e ti pareva!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un caso in cui potrebbe essere forte quella che si chiama compensazione. Cioè: avere As nello stesso segno del Sole è molto carico... Potresti comportarti come un Toro e incarnare il Toro, cioè l'opposto, per compensare tutta quell'acqua (anche la Luna in Cancro). Di certo sei una donna molto forte, di quella forza femminile che compone, concilia e muove le cose stando ferma! Molto potente, molto soggettiva, e con grande senso della realtà e dei limiti. Indipendente, non ti fai influenzare se non lo vuoi. Il tuo percorso potrebbe essere: "Io vedo dietro le apparenze, ma tengo per me il segreto. Io cammino piano e porto con me un grosso bastone".



Sono io
anche peggio...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono io
> anche peggio...


Peggio??? Ma è bellissimo! Smettila, vuoi le coccole:smile:
E allora coccole siano, strologiche

:mago::abbraccio:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dopo non dormo...


ma ti costa molto meno però ...


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono io
> anche peggio...


devi essere orgogliosa e reputarti fortunata di saper donare amore al mondo, lunapiena .... dico seriamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Le stelle ti vedono, sia che dormi sia che non dormi. *La grappa non mi piace. Un fresco gintonic*?


Anatema. Questo ti costerà un maleficio Sbriciolo, comincio a sbriciolare le ali di pipistrello, poi sbriciolo le radici di tarassaco, poi... segreto.



(Oh, io sto scherzando, se c'è qualcuno che crede davvero a 'ste cose, IO STO SCHERZANDO)


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara lunapiena come vedi io non c'avevo (ovviamente) azzeccato manco per niente. Quindi tutte quelle cose cho scritto sull'amore fai conto che non le abbia sctitte :smile::up:


perchè non ci avevi azzeccato ?
mi sento sempre molto carica emotivamente 
il difficile è trovare chi sopporta di essere dominato in 
tutto ...
nonostante completa libertà d'azione ...
(credo possa sembrare un controsenso )


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Peggio??? Ma è bellissimo! Smettila, vuoi le coccole:smile:
> E allora coccole siano, strologiche
> 
> :mago::abbraccio:


Grazie!
sai che a proposito di coccole stó meditando 
di aprire una coccoleria...
deve essere una figata assurda 
star li è coccolare chi ha bisogno di essere coccolato ...


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anatema. Questo ti costerà un maleficio Sbriciolo, comincio a sbriciolare le ali di pipistrello, poi sbriciolo le radici di tarassaco, poi... segreto.
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, io sto scherzando, se c'è qualcuno che crede davvero a 'ste cose, *IO STO SCHERZANDO*)


Avvisate la polizia postale, presto, c'è una setta satanica in incognito capeggiata dalla strega Sbriciolata che cerca prede da sacrificare sul pentagramma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il difficile è trovare chi sopporta di essere dominato in
> tutto ...
> nonostante completa libertà d'azione ...


Non è affatto un controsenso. Molto Scorpione invece. La libertà d'azione, però, è la tua... :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anatema. Questo ti costerà un maleficio Sbriciolo, comincio a sbriciolare le ali di pipistrello, poi sbriciolo le radici di tarassaco, poi... segreto.
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, io sto scherzando, se c'è qualcuno che crede davvero a 'ste cose, IO STO SCHERZANDO)


io ci credo...
ma non pratico


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Avvisate la polizia postale, presto, c'è una setta satanica in incognito capeggiata dalla strega Sbriciolata che cerca prede da sacrificare sul pentagramma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


Comunque io qualcosa da strega ce l'ho. A parte l'enorme verruca sul naso, dico. Adoro pipistrelli e gatti neri ad esempio.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anatema. Questo ti costerà un maleficio Sbriciolo, comincio a sbriciolare le ali di pipistrello, poi sbriciolo le radici di tarassaco, poi... segreto.
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, io sto scherzando, se c'è qualcuno che crede davvero a 'ste cose, IO STO SCHERZANDO)


Insomma non te lo cavo fuori il tuo segno e ascendente, eh? Strega! Donna di nulla fede, scettica sbagliata, perché scettico è chi dubita, invece tu rigetti senza dubbi. (Tutto questo è detto con simpatia. Io scommetto che sei del Toro)


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è affatto un controsenso. Molto Scorpione invece. La libertà d'azione, però, è la tua... :smile:



E di chi altri dovrebbe essere


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E di chi altri dovrebbe essere


Uh! magari di chi ti sta vicino? Nemmeno ti viene il sospetto. E poi dicono male dello strologo... :smile:
L'idea della coccoleria è stupenda. Da fare. Quasi la impianto io qui da me, ce n'è un bisogno enorme.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh! magari di chi ti sta vicino? Nemmeno ti viene il sospetto. E poi dicono male dello strologo... :smile:
> L'idea della coccoleria è stupenda. Da fare. Quasi la impianto io qui da me, ce n'è un bisogno enorme.


ma perché mai dovrebbero averne il bisogno
se già ci sono io che penso a tutto...
a loro non rimane altro che essere felici...
ti sembra


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Insomma non te lo cavo fuori il tuo segno e ascendente, eh? Strega! Donna di nulla fede, scettica sbagliata, perché scettico è chi dubita, invece tu rigetti senza dubbi. (Tutto questo è detto con simpatia. Io scommetto che sei del Toro)


mizzica non potevi scagliare di più... vabbè, hai perso, paghi la grappa


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma perché mai dovrebbero averne il bisogno
> se già ci sono io che penso a tutto...
> a loro non rimane altro che essere felici...
> ti sembra


sarebbe bello se le relazioni sentimentali fossero nel reale come sembrano poterlo essere sulla carta.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma perché mai dovrebbero averne il bisogno
> se già ci sono io che penso a tutto...
> a loro non rimane altro che essere felici...
> ti sembra


Un mitooooooooo!!


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mizzica non potevi scagliare di più... vabbè, hai perso, paghi la grappa


Uff... la grappa a te, il gintonic a me. Ti facevo di classe, però, con quel tacco 12... Eddaài, dammi 'sta soddisfazione, donna fascinosa. Broccolo due: Vergine!:smile:


----------



## oceansize (19 Luglio 2013)

Ssimpatica discussione:io leone ascendente vergine, un disastro a volte...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uff... la grappa a te, il gintonic a me. Ti facevo di classe, però, con quel tacco 12... Eddaài, dammi 'sta soddisfazione, donna fascinosa. Broccolo due: Vergine!:smile:


tut,tut,tut... eppure le cose fondamentali le sai... ti regalo un aiutino: 

- sono fedele


P.S. 
Io so il mio segno zodiacale perchè mi regalarono catenina con annesso pendente recante il medesimo impresso... ma non ne so nulla, mi hanno solo detto 'sta roba qui.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sarebbe bello se le relazioni sentimentali fossero nel reale come sembrano poterlo essere sulla carta.


non è la relazione che è difficile 
il difficile è il relazionarsi 
in ogni relazione c'è un sentimento ppositivo negativo 
ma c'è basterebbe parlarne senza farsi troppi scrupoli...
E questo è da poco che l'ho capito 
infatti non me li faccio più ...
e mi prendano come più gli aggrada ...


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non è la relazione che è difficile
> il difficile è il relazionarsi
> in ogni relazione c'è un sentimento ppositivo negativo
> ma c'è basterebbe parlarne senza farsi troppi scrupoli...
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Luglio 2013)

Sagittario,  ascendente gemelli, luna in gemelli. Indosso i gemelli.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ssimpatica discussione:io leone ascendente vergine, un disastro a volte...


Il "disastro" lo dici perché te lo fa dire l'As Vergine, mal tollerato da un Leone! E poi si spara sullo strologo (già detto, ma vabbè, sarà il mio tormentone). Tu devi imparare a accettare il disordine e che non puoi controllare tutto. Tu devi ascoltare la voce degli dèi e smetytere di attaccarti alle certezze. E anche forse devi imparare a vivere entrambe le cose (quali che siano queste "entrambe" cose, lo sai tu) senza necessariamente dover sempre scegliere! :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è la relazione che è difficile
> ...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sagittario,  ascendente gemelli, luna in gemelli. Indosso i gemelli.


Il colmo dello snob. Sei un dandy. Noblesse oblige. Ma che vanitoso! :smile:
Il tuo motto umanizzante potrebbe essere: "io gioco dei giochi con te. Il gioco è la vita. Se non te ne accorgi, te ne accorgerai".


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Cara,

una domanda ... e il contrario, significa la stessa cosa? pensa di no ...

mia figlia è ... leone e ascendente capricorno ... 

non ci assomigliamo tanto. lei, precisina, responsabile al massimo, mai scomposta ... 
le coccole non le piacciano ecc. ... 

sienne


----------



## oceansize (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il "disastro" lo dici perché te lo fa dire l'As Vergine, mal tollerato da un Leone! E poi si spara sullo strologo (già detto, ma vabbè, sarà il mio tormentone). Tu devi imparare a accettare il disordine e che non puoi controllare tutto. Tu devi ascoltare la voce degli dèi e smetytere di attaccarti alle certezze. E anche forse devi imparare a vivere entrambe le cose (quali che siano queste "entrambe" cose, lo sai tu) senza necessariamente dover sempre scegliere! :smile:




Grazie, me lo attacco in cucina 
E invece uomo bilancia asc pesci?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

ariete ascendente leone

tsk tsk:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ariete ascendente leone
> 
> tsk tsk:mrgreen:


Un incrocio tra Terminator e Lara Croft, insomma .... :up:


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un incrocio tra Terminator e Lara Croft, insomma .... :up:



è la congiunzione astrale dei tiranni, troppo fuoco!


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> è la congiunzione astrale dei tiranni, troppo fuoco!


Con te accanto anche Adolf si sarebbe ridotto al rango di un oggetto di arredamento in salotto ...


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Con te accanto anche Adolf si sarebbe ridotto al rango di un oggetto di arredamento in salotto ...



non credo...però avrebbe imparato a correre...lontano


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2013)

Cinghiale ascendente polpetta

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cinghiale ascendente polpetta
> 
> Buscopann


innaffiato con che vino?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Luglio 2013)

cancro ascendente Ariete
luna in acquario​


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> innaffiato con che vino?


un ottimo Refosco dal peduncolo rosso..bello corposo.
stasera però la luna è in merlot

Buscopann


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

cancro ascendente sagittario. luna non saprei..


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi diletto. E strologo
> 
> Chi vuole scriva il proprio segno, e, se lo sa, anche l'ascendente e la luna
> Comincio io: Sagittario AS Ariete, Luna in Bilancia



scorpione ascendente ariete

la luna non so


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> All'astrologia preferisco i riti sabbatici, in genere, così sono le stelle a guardare te.
> Io preferisco leggere il futuro nei fondi della grappa.
> Vuoi sapere che grappa preferisco?:smile:



sei tornata...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Sagittario ascendente toro ... Luna ... Boh????!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ariete ascendente leone
> 
> tsk tsk:mrgreen:


Chi di fuoco ferisce... :mrgreen:
Allora, donna sei donna, però molto maschia, eh! Detesti essere messa in secondo piano, ti piace sceglierti tutto: anche le cause (perse), che difendi se vedi l'ingiustizia in atto. Detesti le regole idiote e le trasgredisci, ma sei molto attaccata alle tue! Testarda, testona, testuta, ti piace il campo di battaglia, la sfida. Però sei una pessima perdente. Devi ascendere dall'impazienza alla pazienza, dalla lama della spada sguainata che luccica nel furore della lotta al tranquillo possesso di chi non deve dimostrare nulla. La tua è la classica storia del trovatello che non sa di essere erede al trono del Regno e lotta per conquistare ciò che è già suo!


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cinghiale ascendente polpetta
> 
> Buscopann


:mrgreen: devi ascendere dalla condizione di polpetta a quella di cinghiale. Peccato che di solito accade che dalla condizione di cinghiale si discenda nel tritacarne a quella di filamenti di carne. Coi filamenti di carne, una mano esperta può cavare una discreta polpetta. Il tuo motto potrebbe essere:
"dalla polpetta può ben nascere un cinghiale. Basta crederci"


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> cancro ascendente Ariete
> luna in acquario​


Il vantaggio qui è dall'avere l'orologio astrologico a posto. In parole povere, vivi le situazioni con giustezza, cioè secondo la logica divina che non è mai molto gentile, per così dire. Avere il Sole in Cancro non è facile per nessuno, meno che mai per una donna del XXI. Hai sbagliato secolo e forse sei stata costretta a troppe sorprese. La Luna in aquario è in contraddizione netta con un Sole in Cancro. La parte maschile di te è in totale disarmonia con quella femminile. Forse proietti ora integralmente l'una facendo a meno dell'altra, ora totalmente l'altra facendo a meno dell'una. Insomma, un bel casino. La soluzione starebbe nel dare fiducia al tuo modo naturale di comportarti, che è quel Sole in Cancro, di cui invece non ti fidi: quindi consiste nel valorizzare le tue doti di manipolatrice a tuo vantaggio invece che a vantaggio delle tue proiezioni, spesso violente.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sagittario ascendente toro ... Luna ... Boh????!!!:mrgreen:


Bella donna paciosa, quale uomo non vorrebbe stare al tuo fianco? Tu appari come un'oasi di pace, rugiadosa e fresca, appetitosa e sana. Poveretto l'incauto che abbia a fidarsi di questa visione. La natura Sagittario scalpita nelle zampone di quel toro, contesta ogni paciosità, sabota la calma piatta, costringe a correre. E quella è la tua vera natura.
"Io rumino nell'erba, io edifico, ma solo perché dal mio terreno e dalla mia casa scaglio frecce lontane, che mi faranno sempre andare via".


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen: devi ascendere dalla condizione di polpetta a quella di cinghiale. Peccato che di solito accade che dalla condizione di cinghiale si discenda nel tritacarne a quella di filamenti di carne. Coi filamenti di carne, una mano esperta può cavare una discreta polpetta. Il tuo motto potrebbe essere:
> "dalla polpetta può ben nascere un cinghiale. Basta crederci"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> cancro ascendente sagittario. luna non saprei..


Essendo Cancro, la Luna sarebbe proprio importante sapere dove l'hai. Di certo sta in cielo e ti guarda e anche ha cura di te. E' una bella combinazione. Spacca un po' la corazza cancerina, aiuta ad avere maggiore coraggio e maggiore slancio, inibisce un po' quel soffocante istinto materno e di cura che sta in ogni Cancro, rendendolo un po' più avventuroso e un po' meno appiccicoso. Soprattutto, finalmente il Cancro, grazie a Giove, diventa incredibilmente generoso! 
Tutte cose che si capivano già a leggerti, ma lo strologo dice l'ovvio che nessuno dice e lo dice meglio:carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scorpione ascendente ariete
> 
> la luna non so


E chissenefrega della Luna, verrebbe da dire, visto quanto pazzo Marte alberga in te, che di lunare hai nulla. O forse tutto l'umbratile, vago, indefinito, sentimentale, tenero, dolce e del corazòn è proiettato altrove? Certo a te sembra indegno... di te! Una lottatrice strenua, una fenice che risorge dalle ceneri, una che muore cento volte e cento rinasce più forte che pria... Tutta 'sta durezza. Sospetta.
"Io sono io. Riconoscimi e sii pronto a morire. In me, con me: non c'è riposo"


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi diletto. E strologo
> 
> Chi vuole scriva il proprio segno, e, se lo sa, anche l'ascendente e la luna
> Comincio io: Sagittario AS Ariete, Luna in Bilancia


Sole in Bilancia, ascendente Leone, bellissima Luna in Acquario e stramaledettissima Venere in Vergine...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi diletto. E strologo
> 
> Chi vuole scriva il proprio segno, e, se lo sa, anche l'ascendente e la luna
> Comincio io: Sagittario AS Ariete, Luna in Bilancia


Toro ascendente Leone. Vai.


----------



## oceansize (20 Luglio 2013)

Mi dici com'è un uomo bilancia ascendente pesci? Tks :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

Madonna. Io tutto sto marte in me non lo vedo. Ma non sono manco dura o aggrressiva.avro' un marte un po' femminilizzato, se no non si spiega. pero' la citazione finale e' molto, molto scorpionica.


Fantastica ha detto:


> E chissenefrega della Luna, verrebbe da dire, visto quanto pazzo Marte alberga in te, che di lunare hai nulla. O forse tutto l'umbratile, vago, indefinito, sentimentale, tenero, dolce e del corazòn è proiettato altrove? Certo a te sembra indegno... di te! Una lottatrice strenua, una fenice che risorge dalle ceneri, una che muore cento volte e cento rinasce più forte che pria... Tutta 'sta durezza. Sospetta."Io sono io. Riconoscimi e sii pronto a morire. In me, con me: non c'è riposo"


----------



## passante (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Essendo Cancro, la Luna sarebbe proprio importante sapere dove l'hai. Di certo sta in cielo e ti guarda e anche ha cura di te. E' una bella combinazione. Spacca un po' la corazza cancerina, aiuta ad avere maggiore coraggio e maggiore slancio, inibisce un po' quel *soffocante istinto materno *e di cura che sta in ogni Cancro, rendendolo un po' più avventuroso e un po' meno *appiccicoso*. Soprattutto, finalmente il Cancro, grazie a Giove, diventa incredibilmente generoso!
> Tutte cose che si capivano già a leggerti, ma lo strologo dice l'ovvio che nessuno dice e lo dice meglio:carneval:


 :blank:  fortuna che ho trovato uno che vuole essere soffocato e appiccicato (metaforicamente)


----------



## passante (20 Luglio 2013)

e uomo acquario ascendente acquario com'è?


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen: devi ascendere dalla condizione di polpetta a quella di cinghiale. Peccato che di solito accade che dalla condizione di cinghiale si discenda nel tritacarne a quella di filamenti di carne. Coi filamenti di carne, una mano esperta può cavare una discreta polpetta. Il tuo motto potrebbe essere:
> "*dalla polpetta può ben nascere un cinghiale. Basta crederci*"


Anche il Dottor Frankestein diceva così..poi sappiamo quello che è successo

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e uomo acquario ascendente acquario com'è?


Un fanciullo eterno. E ho detto tutto, mamma


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Mi dici com'è un uomo bilancia ascendente pesci? Tks :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Un indeciso cronico, un po' opportunista, piuttosto debole e quel pelo egoista:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi diletto. E strologo
> 
> Chi vuole scriva il proprio segno, e, se lo sa, anche l'ascendente e la luna
> Comincio io: Sagittario AS Ariete, Luna in Bilancia


Pesci ascendente in Sagittario.
Luna? Lunapiena no?


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sole in Bilancia, ascendente Leone, bellissima Luna in Acquario e stramaledettissima Venere in Vergine...


Ma no, non prendertela con questa Venere, su. Ti dà la capacità di discriminare e scegliere che il resto dei pianeti (così alla grossa, s'intende) non ti dà. Senza questa Venere virginiana saresti incline al compromesso sempre e comunque, pagheresti prezzi che invece non paghi. Temperamento estroverso, sì, ma con giudizio e forte consapevolezza di te. :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pesci ascendente in Sagittario.
> Luna? Lunapiena no?


Ma l'avevo capito, sai? Che dovevi essere un doppio Nettuniano e un doppio Gioviano! 
Fuori dai tecnicismi, vivi e lascia vivere. Però ci tieni tanto a essere riconosciuto un po' speciale. Sei innamorato della tua diversità e ti espandi, ti espandi, ti espandi, tanto che perdi i confini dle tuo stesso io. Meno male che hai la musica. Se no pesavi 150k, oppure andavi in India a fare il guru. Invece va', ti accontenti di fare il piccolo guru qui, e mi sa anche con chi conosci lì nel tuo entourage. Ti piace fare da modello, ma non vuoi nessuna responsabilità. Nessuna. Proprio nessuna. Non perché non sai rinunciare, eh, ma perché hai bisogno di sentirti libero. E perché hai il senso della realtà e non menti nella sostanza, menti perché sei metamorfico, come l'acqua del mare, come Giove quando vuole conquistare "le umane" e allora diventa vacca, cigno, pioggia dorata, ecc. ecc.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toro ascendente Leone. Vai.


Segni FISSI. Fisso vuol dire fisso. Insomma, a te chi o cosa ti smuove? Nulla. Assolutamente nulla. Ma puoi diventare fanatico. Cioè: c'è sempre nel tuo bel giardino in cui rumini felice una maledetta ape... che ti infastidisce, che ti tormenta... E prima la ignori, cerchi di non badarci, la ignori, perché, alla fine, ti domandi "perché fare fatica?"
 Solo che quell'ape continua a ronzare nelle vicinanze... allora succede a volte che dici "ok, basta, devo muovermi" e a quel punto sei un rullo compressore di eccezionale voracità e durezza! Diventi un fanatico. Hai riserve di energia enormi.


----------



## isabel (20 Luglio 2013)

Ariete acendente Scorpione...con la Luna in Capricorno! 
Venere e Mercurio in Ariete.


----------



## passante (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un fanciullo eterno. E ho detto tutto, mamma


 :inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma l'avevo capito, sai? Che dovevi essere un doppio Nettuniano e un doppio Gioviano!
> Fuori dai tecnicismi, vivi e lascia vivere. Però ci tieni tanto a essere riconosciuto un po' speciale. Sei innamorato della tua diversità e ti espandi, ti espandi, ti espandi, tanto che perdi i confini dle tuo stesso io. Meno male che hai la musica. Se no pesavi 150k, oppure andavi in India a fare il guru. Invece va', ti accontenti di fare il piccolo guru qui, e mi sa anche con chi conosci lì nel tuo entourage. Ti piace fare da modello, ma non vuoi nessuna responsabilità. Nessuna. Proprio nessuna. Non perché non sai rinunciare, eh, ma perché hai bisogno di sentirti libero. E perché hai il senso della realtà e non menti nella sostanza, menti perché sei metamorfico, come l'acqua del mare, come Giove quando vuole conquistare "le umane" e allora diventa vacca, cigno, pioggia dorata, ecc. ecc.


Pioggia dorata?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://forum.alfemminile.com/forum/f196/__f1744_f196-Pioggia-dorata.html

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
stefiche...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://forum.alfemminile.com/forum/f196/__f1744_f196-Pioggia-dorata.html


Scemo di un conte...ignorante!:carneval:

http://mitologiagreca.blogspot.it/2007/06/danae-e-la-pioggia-doro.html


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scemo di un conte...ignorante!:carneval:
> 
> http://mitologiagreca.blogspot.it/2007/06/danae-e-la-pioggia-doro.html


Ah ecco che cosa intendevano...
E io...che avevo capito che...tutta colpa di Cicciolina no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma no, non prendertela con questa Venere, su. Ti dà la capacità di discriminare e scegliere che il resto dei pianeti (così alla grossa, s'intende) non ti dà. Senza questa Venere virginiana saresti incline al compromesso sempre e comunque, pagheresti prezzi che invece non paghi. Temperamento estroverso, sì, ma con giudizio e forte consapevolezza di te. :smile:


Mi ci riconosco sì, brava :smile:. Grazie!


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pioggia dorata?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://forum.alfemminile.com/forum/f196/__f1744_f196-Pioggia-dorata.html
> ...



apperò.
Non sanno un cazzo di contraccezione e malattie sessualmente trasmissibili però sul pissing vanno forte.

Hai capito i gIovini  di oggi.
Devo dire che sti genitori stanno facendo un gran bel lavoro.
A si.
Il 68 non ha proprio insegnato un cazzo.


----------



## Innominata (21 Luglio 2013)

Fortemente connotata dal Capricorno(Sole, Mercurio, Marte, Saturno nel segno). Mi piace la simbologia del Capricorno, il Capro può essere il Capro Espiatorio, Cristo che si da' nato sotto il segno, ma anche il Capro rappresentazione del Diavolo. Inoltre viene spesso raffigurato nella parte di sopra come uno stambecco, che si arrampica fino a grandi altezze sulle rocce, e nella parte di sotto con la coda di un pesce, capace di inabissarsi nelle profondità. Ma sono anche fortemente connotata dal Leone, con ascendente e Urano nel segno. Poi ho Luna in Bilancia, sotto il dominio di Venere, Venere in Sagittario in Quinta Casa: la Casa dell' Amore:carneval:! Insomma, sono splendida!:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2013)

Io ci ho la Luna, nel Capricorno  E Venere in Cancro :unhappy:

Per il resto, Gemelli ascendente Gemelli


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Fortemente connotata dal Capricorno(Sole, Mercurio, Marte, Saturno nel segno). Mi piace la simbologia del Capricorno, il Capro può essere il Capro Espiatorio, Cristo che si da' nato sotto il segno, ma anche il Capro rappresentazione del Diavolo. Inoltre viene spesso raffigurato nella parte di sopra come uno stambecco, che si arrampica fino a grandi altezze sulle rocce, e nella parte di sotto con la coda di un pesce, capace di inabissarsi nelle profondità. Ma sono anche fortemente connotata dal Leone, con ascendente e Urano nel segno. Poi ho Luna in Bilancia, sotto il dominio di Venere, Venere in Sagittario in Quinta Casa: la Casa dell' Amore:carneval:! Insomma, sono splendida!:mrgreen:


E che ti dico? Sai già tutto!:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io ci ho la Luna, nel Capricorno  E Venere in Cancro :unhappy:
> 
> Per il resto, Gemelli ascendente Gemelli


Ah, Leda Leda... Io mi ero innamorata di te, e infatti sono stata punita! Così funzioni tu


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, Leda Leda... Io mi ero innamorata di te, e infatti sono stata punita! Così funzioni tu


Ahahahaha, ma LOL! :rotfl:

Me bisogna amarmi, mica innamorarsi. Gli innamorati fanno un sacco di richieste... 


(non sei stata punita, _siocca,_ e comunque ti avevo avvisata )


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tut,tut,tut... eppure le cose fondamentali le sai... ti regalo un aiutino:
> 
> - sono fedele
> 
> ...


Non mi piace broccolare una terza volta. Lo strologo non è indovino e soprattutto qui si parla di tre cosucce tre (Sole, AS, Luna) e invece un quadro è qualcosa di molto più complesso. Quindi, Sbri, resta pure celata in compagnia dei falsi scettici. Lo strologo ha la sua dignità, tzé!


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahaha, ma LOL! :rotfl:
> 
> Me bisogna amarmi, mica innamorarsi. Gli innamorati fanno un sacco di richieste...
> 
> ...


E chissà come ti sei _divertita_ a leggere i miei post...
Per dimenticare questa ferita d'amore me ne vado in Sardegna. Ho già il biglietto. Ti penserò con magnanimità, come si addice al re dell'Olimpo di cui vesto il Sole con dignità, già perdonata; in fondo Mercurio è piccino e ha i calzari alati, va guardato col sorriso


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chissà come ti sei _divertita_ a leggere i miei post...
> Per dimenticare questa ferita d'amore me ne vado in Sardegna. Ho già il biglietto. Ti penserò con magnanimità, come si addice al re dell'Olimpo di cui vesto il Sole con dignità, già perdonata; in fondo Mercurio è piccino e ha i calzari alati, va guardato col sorriso



Mi hai appena fatto venire in mente che Mercurio - il pianeta, intendo - è privo di atmosfera, arroventato da un lato e gelido dall'altro. Ruota lentissimamente, ma in compenso rivoluziona assai rapidamente. Le velocità contano per capire su quale lato stare...

Fai buone vacanze, e divertiti tanto tanto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2013)

pesci, ascendete Toro, luna in gemelli 

grazie in anticipo :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chissà come ti sei _divertita_ a leggere i miei post...
> Per dimenticare questa ferita d'amore me ne vado in Sardegna. Ho già il biglietto. Ti penserò con magnanimità, come si addice al re dell'Olimpo di cui vesto il Sole con dignità, già perdonata; in fondo Mercurio è piccino e ha i calzari alati, va guardato col sorriso


Già che vai salutami...la vigilessa di Calagonone...poi lì c'è un diving...fai il mio nome e poi vedi cosa capita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pesci, ascendete Toro, luna in gemelli
> 
> grazie in anticipo :smile:


Qualcosa ti avevo già detto, se non ricordo male. Comunque, ben piantata nella realtà, non ti lasci catturare dalle apparenze, anche se le comodità, tutte le comodità materiali, ti sono oltremodo simpatiche. Vuoi un porto sicuro, fatto di cose concrete, da cui sganciarti appena possibile per vivere le tue avventure, che sono di qualsiasi tipo, secondo come ispira. Capricciosa ed esigente di essere riconosciuta per la qualità della tua intelligenza, non ti piace soffermarti troppo, salvo che se ci sono di mezzo interessi di sopravvivenza materiale. Non ti lasci possedere, i tuoi démoni sono tutti immaginari.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Segni FISSI. Fisso vuol dire fisso. Insomma, a te chi o cosa ti smuove? Nulla. Assolutamente nulla. Ma puoi diventare fanatico. Cioè: c'è sempre nel tuo bel giardino in cui rumini felice una maledetta ape... che ti infastidisce, che ti tormenta... E prima la ignori, cerchi di non badarci, la ignori, perché, alla fine, ti domandi "perché fare fatica?"
> Solo che quell'ape continua a ronzare nelle vicinanze... allora succede a volte che dici "ok, basta, devo muovermi" e a quel punto sei un rullo compressore di eccezionale voracità e durezza! Diventi un fanatico. *Hai riserve di energia enormi*.


Quello sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Qualcosa ti avevo già detto, se non ricordo male. Comunque, *ben piantata nella realtà*, *non ti lasci catturare dalle apparenze*, anche se le comodità, tutte le comodità materiali, ti sono oltremodo simpatiche. Vuoi un porto sicuro, fatto di cose concrete, da cui *sganciarti appena possibile per vivere le tue avventure*, che sono di qualsiasi tipo, secondo come ispira. Capricciosa ed esigente di essere riconosciuta per la qualità della tua intelligenza, non ti piace soffermarti troppo, salvo che se ci sono di mezzo interessi di sopravvivenza materiale. *Non ti lasci possedere*, i tuoi démoni sono tutti immaginari.


mi riconosco alquanto nella descrizione :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello sì.


Il resto, se lo neghi, mi dà ragione:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il resto, se lo neghi, mi dà ragione:mrgreen:


Se lo nego ti do ragione, se non lo nego hai ragione, se sono d'accordo hai vieppiù ragione. E mò?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tut,tut,tut... eppure le cose fondamentali le sai... ti regalo un aiutino:
> 
> *- sono fedele
> *
> ...


Capirai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capirai.


era una battuta, mattacchione.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era una battuta, mattacchione.


Epperò è vero. No?


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2013)

Vergine ascendente Vergine ...la luna non saprei


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Epperò è vero. No?


Solo a Lothar, mi ha stregato.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Vergine ascendente Vergine ...la luna non saprei


Uno dei pochi casi in cui avere Sole e AS nello stesso segno è sopportabilmente facile 
Sì, perché il realismo, la capacità di tenere insieme i pezzi e comporre un quadro equilibrato, gradevole da abitare, la spinta a essere utile agli altri danno sempre senso alla vita di una Vergine AS Vergine.
Il solo problema, che può diventare tremendo, è quando un pezzettino dle puzzle proprio non entra dove pensi che dovrebbe stare... Quel pezzettino ti manda in confusione... Quando succede, cerca di sollevare lo sguardo all'insieme e smettila con l'ansia della perfezione. Ciò che ho scritto, potrebbe essere COMPLETAMENTE ribaltato nel contrario, se sei preda di una proiezione. In questo caso, tu vuoi il disordine e tutti coloro o le esperienze che incontri, vogliono l'ordine. Dipende. Sappimi dire, è sempre interessante Sole e As nello stesso segno


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uno dei pochi casi in cui avere Sole e AS nello stesso segno è sopportabilmente facile
> Sì, perché il realismo, la capacità di tenere insieme i pezzi e comporre un quadro equilibrato, gradevole da abitare, la spinta a essere utile agli altri danno sempre senso alla vita di una Vergine AS Vergine.
> Il solo problema, che può diventare tremendo, è quando un pezzettino dle puzzle proprio non entra dove pensi che dovrebbe stare... Quel pezzettino ti manda in confusione... Quando succede, cerca di sollevare lo sguardo all'insieme e smettila con l'ansia della perfezione. Ciò che ho scritto, potrebbe essere COMPLETAMENTE ribaltato nel contrario, se sei preda di una proiezione. In questo caso, tu vuoi il disordine e tutti coloro o le esperienze che incontri, vogliono l'ordine. Dipende. Sappimi dire, è sempre interessante Sole e As nello stesso segno


forte... ti sei avvicinata moltissimo


----------



## viola di mare (22 Luglio 2013)

ciao Pesci ascendente Scorpione


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao Pesci ascendente Scorpione


Soggettivissima. Il che vuol dire: attaccata sentimentalmente così tanto, da non riuscire a guadagnare uno sguardo obiettivo e una prospettiva. Tu alla cose stai in mezzo, e talvolta ti sopraffanno. Senti, non ragioni. Se ragioni, lo fai di pancia. Si potrebbe concludere che sei una vittima? No davvero. Il sentimento è la tua croce, ma anche la tua delizia e l'As Scorpione ti dà sempre la forza, una forza quasi soprannaturale, per proseguire sulle strade che hai scelto, ti dà la capacità di difenderti. la cosa di cui hai davvero sempre bisogno è sentirti necessaria per qualcuno. E per sentirtici, sei capace di grandi e piccoli sacrifici.


----------



## viola di mare (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Soggettivissima. Il che vuol dire: attaccata sentimentalmente così tanto, da non riuscire a guadagnare uno sguardo obiettivo e una prospettiva. Tu alla cose stai in mezzo, e talvolta ti sopraffanno. Senti, non ragioni. Se ragioni, lo fai di pancia. Si potrebbe concludere che sei una vittima? No davvero. Il sentimento è la tua croce, ma anche la tua delizia e l'As Scorpione ti dà sempre la forza, una forza quasi soprannaturale, per proseguire sulle strade che hai scelto, ti dà la capacità di difenderti. la cosa di cui hai davvero sempre bisogno è sentirti necessaria per qualcuno. E per sentirtici, sei capace di grandi e piccoli sacrifici.



sei nominata mia astrologa di fiducia :bacio:




fai anche i tarocchi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fai anche i tarocchi? :mrgreen:


no, saprei farli, ma non ci credo. Trovo nell'astrologia _di un certo tipo _molte più domande vere e molte più risposte UTILI


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2013)

ariete ascendente leone


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Solo a Lothar, mi ha stregato.


Passami sta mail.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Luglio 2013)

Aquarius Asc Cancer


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Aquarius Asc Cancer


Meraviglia della contraddizione massima. Darò ali al mio pensiero strologante per esser degna di risposta a te. :smile:
Prendi la Luna: le radici, la tradizione, la vecchia scatola dei ricordi da cui mai ci si potrebbe separare, la bottiglia di plastica che mai sipotrebbe gettare perché chissà, potrebbe venir buona, l'acqua sorgiva che scorre limpida in montagna ben canalizzata nei suoi argini naturali, la luce riflessa, umbratile, vaga, il muschio che cresce piano e dimesso, la malinconiosa attitudine al pianto furtivo, la sensibilità che si difende perché troppo acuta, il virginale vagare della luna che in cielo che fa? Silenziosa, graziosa, giovinetta luna...
E poi prendi Urano, il suo mito, e ... Robespierre, che l'ha incarnato perfettamente. 
Esiste uno sposalizio più improbabile? 
La sola cosa che tiene unite due dualità simili è una grande, superba, generativa immaginazione. Che vola alto e non solo si appaga di orologi...


----------



## Fantastica (22 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ariete ascendente leone


Tutto a posto. Un soggetto così è sempre a posto, al suo posto, nel senso che fa quello che deve, dice quello che pensa, e si sente nel giusto. Crede in alcuni princìpi molto semplici e vi si attiene e li difende con grande energia, ma solo se provocato. Ha compassione per i deboli che lo sono per disgrazia ma non per chi se le procura da sé. Insofferente della lentezza e delle lungaggini, ingaggia delle vere battaglie se deve sottostare a qualche cattivo servizio che ritiene normalmente dovuto. I punti deboli: una certa ingenuità e un orgoglio talvolta smisurato...


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Meraviglia della contraddizione massima. Darò ali al mio pensiero strologante per esser degna di risposta a te. :smile:
> Prendi la Luna: le radici, la tradizione, la vecchia scatola dei ricordi da cui mai ci si potrebbe separare, la bottiglia di plastica che mai sipotrebbe gettare perché chissà, potrebbe venir buona, l'acqua sorgiva che scorre limpida in montagna ben canalizzata nei suoi argini naturali, la luce riflessa, umbratile, vaga, il muschio che cresce piano e dimesso, la malinconiosa attitudine al pianto furtivo, la sensibilità che si difende perché troppo acuta, il virginale vagare della luna che in cielo che fa? Silenziosa, graziosa, giovinetta luna...
> E poi prendi Urano, il suo mito, e ... Robespierre, che l'ha incarnato perfettamente.
> Esiste uno sposalizio più improbabile?
> La sola cosa che tiene unite due dualità simili è una grande, superba, generativa immaginazione. Che vola alto e non solo si appaga di orologi...



Tu m'onori di parole che imbellettano uno strano connubio di capricciosità e tetragonìa, quasi a fingere nel pensiero ch'egli sia cosa pregevole e meritoria, prima ancora che dissonante come il trombone suonato da un elefante o straniante come il gettito d'un paio di dadi che, tra lo stupore e l'incredulità, diano un bel tredici come risultato.
A onor del vero stai inforando di calendule e ginestre, come fanciulla tra le sorridenti fantesche rinascimentali durante il Calendimaggio, non un albero od un palo lieto e vigoroso, ma un totem antico, innalzato a dèi crudeli e sanguinari, che ha perso significato nelle memorie di chi non ha più voce per urlare, nè occhi da spalancare per l'orrore.

Se le stelle sono sempre così lusinghiere, chissà perchè Orazio consigliava: ...nec babylonyos temptaris numeros...?
Mah! Probabilmente lui era del segno dell'Ofiuco...

Grazie!


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutto a posto. Un soggetto così è sempre a posto, al suo posto, nel senso che fa quello che deve, dice quello che pensa, e si sente nel giusto. Crede in alcuni princìpi molto semplici e vi si attiene e li difende con grande energia, ma solo se provocato. Ha compassione per i deboli che lo sono per disgrazia ma non per chi se le procura da sé. Insofferente della lentezza e delle lungaggini, ingaggia delle vere battaglie se deve sottostare a qualche cattivo servizio che ritiene normalmente dovuto. I punti deboli: una certa ingenuità e un orgoglio talvolta smisurato...



ma cambia da uomo a donna?
io sono uguale a lui, ma il suo è più bello:singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutto a posto. Un soggetto così è sempre a posto, al suo posto, nel senso che fa quello che deve, dice quello che pensa, e si sente nel giusto. Crede in alcuni princìpi molto semplici e vi si attiene e li difende con grande energia, ma solo se provocato. Ha compassione per i deboli che lo sono per disgrazia ma non per chi se le procura da sé. Insofferente della lentezza e delle lungaggini, ingaggia delle vere battaglie se deve sottostare a qualche cattivo servizio che ritiene normalmente dovuto. I punti deboli: una certa ingenuità e un orgoglio talvolta smisurato...


Correttissimo.

Ho imparato a sfruttare l'ingenuità naturale per sembrare più sciocco di quanto sono, per vedere fin dove qualcuno si spinge, per poi affondarlo quando si espone troppo.

L'orgoglio smisurato invece si è spuntato negli anni, ma possono capitare diabolici ricadute che ovviamente saranno prontamente spuntate da chi mi sta vicino.

Direi che la troppa energia con cui difendo certi principi potrebbe essermi fatale ... quindi non obbligatoriamente un punto di forza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cambia da uomo a donna?
> io sono uguale a lui, ma il suo è più bello:singleeye:


ma io _sono_ più bello :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cambia da uomo a donna?
> io sono uguale a lui, ma il suo è più bello:singleeye:


Eh sì, c'è una differenza. Le donne non sono mica tanto ingenue


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh sì, c'è una differenza. Le donne non sono mica tanto ingenue



...che invidia...
è pure più bello 'sto panzoneXD


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Sono curiosa.

Ho appena controllato -su internet, e dove se no- il mio ascendente, e vorrei sapere che dici tu di un Capricorno ascendente Cancro.

Thanks


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono curiosa.
> 
> Ho appena controllato -su internet, e dove se no- il mio ascendente, e vorrei sapere che dici tu di un Capricorno ascendente Cancro.
> 
> Thanks



E luna in Acquario


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Correttissimo.
> 
> Ho imparato a sfruttare l'ingenuità naturale per sembrare più sciocco di quanto sono, per vedere fin dove qualcuno si spinge, per poi affondarlo quando si espone troppo.


Grandissima tattica, lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2013)

toro leone ma non sono fessa come gioei, per favore


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Intanto cercando ascendente e Luna ho trovato due descrizioni diametralmente opposte 

ups che bella ricerca che mi viene in mente...

Ah no, l'hanno già fatta.

Scusate, sono stanca


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> toro leone ma non sono fessa come gioei, per favore


No, ma che sei matta? Davero davero stesso segno ed ascendente? Ammazza. Tu comunque SICURAMENTE c'hai la luna storta.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma che sei matta? Davero davero stesso segno ed ascendente? Ammazza. Tu comunque SICURAMENTE c'hai la luna storta.


minchia di brutto


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia di brutto


Ma dì la verità che se avessi vent'anni di più mi ameresti alla follia. Cioè, più alla follia di
adesso, dico.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dì la verità che se avessi vent'anni di più mi ameresti alla follia. Cioè, più alla follia di
> adesso, dico.


sì, magari sentiamoci quando passo i 70 che ci faccio un pensierino


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, magari sentiamoci quando passo i 70 che ci faccio un pensierino


Occhio all'autovelox.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono curiosa.
> Capricorno ascendente Cancro. E Luna in Acquario.


E' una bella combinazione, secondo me. L'AS Cancro tempera un po' la durezza di Saturno, che si manifesta nel Sole e anche nella Luna. Fuori dai tecnicismi, sei una persona sensibile, ma sai controllare molto bene le emozioni, non te ne lasci sommergere, perché anzitutto ti comporti con grande senso del limite, sia tuo che delle situazioni e non strafai, secondariamente hai un forte senso di autonomia e sei generalmente convinta che non solo te la cavi da sola, ma anche che il modo con cui te la caverai (hai anche il senso del tempo che ci vuole, sei lungimirante) sarà originale e unico. Ti piace procedere con cautela, anche se non sono improbabili usi consapevoli dell'emotività (tipo scoppi di ira o di lacrime) a scopo di ottenere dei risultati o anche a scopo manipolativo. Dovresti essere una seduttrice: difficilmente resti sedotta. Hai sempre il controllo delle situazioni, anche se, ripeto, sai usare l'emotività.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una bella combinazione, secondo me. L'AS Cancro tempera un po' la durezza di Saturno, che si manifesta nel Sole e anche nella Luna. Fuori dai tecnicismi, sei una persona sensibile, ma sai controllare molto bene le emozioni, non te ne lasci sommergere, perché anzitutto ti comporti con grande senso del limite, sia tuo che delle situazioni e non strafai, secondariamente hai un forte senso di autonomia e sei generalmente convinta che non solo te la cavi da sola, ma anche che il modo con cui te la caverai (hai anche il senso del tempo che ci vuole, sei lungimirante) sarà originale e unico. Ti piace procedere con cautela, anche se non sono improbabili usi consapevoli dell'emotività (tipo scoppi di ira o di lacrime) a scopo di ottenere dei risultati o anche a scopo manipolativo. Dovresti essere una seduttrice: difficilmente resti sedotta. Hai sempre il controllo delle situazioni, anche se, ripeto, sai usare l'emotività.



Ok, sono una presuntuosa fredda, calcolatrice e manipolatrice :mrgreen:

Scherzo, grazie Fantastica


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> toro leone ma non sono fessa come gioei, per favore


Ihihihih... :mrgreen:
Mumble mumble... Essere fessi è questione di punti di vista. Per esempio, un Toro AS Leone se lo si guarda agire nel mondo può sembrare un po' rigido, un po' lento, un po' tonto, un po' fermo, un po' ruminante... con quell'aria da "non mi rompete le palle", o anche "non mi scalfisce nulla", l'occhio bovino sornione, la coda che scaccia le mosche importune che seminano dubbi a cui l'animale è semplicemente SORDO... Può sembrare agli occhi di spiriti vivaci e sempre in movimento proprio sì.. proprio un fesso.
Ma la forza di questi soggetti FISSI è una risorsa grandiosa per loro, che sono stabili come rocce, e soprattutto per coloro a cui vogliono bene, perché continuano a voler bene, sono sempre lì, tenaci. Non sono collosi, stanno bene sempre: da soli, in compagnia, quando lavorano (anche lì danno prova di grande energia), quando si rilassano. Sono in contatto con la natura e i suoi cicli: un giorno sono nati, gli è toccata 'sta vita, se la vivono senza troppi perché, un giorno moriranno: così è. Bello, no? Apprezzano la bellezza, la cercano, se la procurano, in tutte le sue forme. Forme visibili, perché devono vedere. Devono vedere sempre prima di dire: ok. La vista è proprio il loro senso (esaltata nel Toro e anche nel Leone che ha dato i natali ai più grandi registi e fotografi). Hanno un senso vivo dei valori. Che cosa sia "valore" dipende ovviamente dall'educazione di ciascuno: per qualcuno possono essere l'auto, la villa, i gioielli; per un altro le idee, che, ovviamente, sono fisse
Se sapessi dove hai la Luna, potrei essere più circostanziata. In un tema femminile è importante assai.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, sono una presuntuosa fredda, calcolatrice e manipolatrice :mrgreen:
> 
> Scherzo, grazie Fantastica


Ehm, no... Ho solo detto che hai dei bei punti di forza. Magari ci fossero tante persone che sanno fare qualcosa con le emozioni invece di subirle, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ihihihih... :mrgreen:
> Mumble mumble... Essere fessi è questione di punti di vista. Per esempio, un Toro AS Leone se lo si guarda agire nel mondo può sembrare un po' rigido, un po' lento, un po' tonto, un po' fermo, un po' ruminante... con quell'aria da "non mi rompete le palle", o anche "non mi scalfisce nulla", l'occhio bovino sornione, la coda che scaccia le mosche importune che seminano dubbi a cui l'animale è semplicemente SORDO... Può sembrare agli occhi di spiriti vivaci e sempre in movimento proprio sì.. proprio un fesso.
> Ma la forza di questi soggetti FISSI è una risorsa grandiosa per loro, che sono stabili come rocce, e soprattutto per coloro a cui vogliono bene, perché continuano a voler bene, sono sempre lì, tenaci. Non sono collosi, stanno bene sempre: da soli, in compagnia, quando lavorano (anche lì danno prova di grande energia), quando si rilassano. Sono in contatto con la natura e i suoi cicli: un giorno sono nati, gli è toccata 'sta vita, se la vivono senza troppi perché, un giorno moriranno: così è. Bello, no? Apprezzano la bellezza, la cercano, se la procurano, in tutte le sue forme. Forme visibili, perché devono vedere. Devono vedere sempre prima di dire: ok. La vista è proprio il loro senso (esaltata nel Toro e anche nel Leone che ha dato i natali ai più grandi registi e fotografi). Hanno un senso vivo dei valori. Che cosa sia "valore" dipende ovviamente dall'educazione di ciascuno: per qualcuno possono essere l'auto, la villa, i gioielli; per un altro le idee, che, ovviamente, sono fisse
> Se sapessi dove hai la Luna, potrei essere più circostanziata. In un tema femminile è importante assai.


Ehm, pare che io avessi la luna in toro. Già. E' grave, dottò?


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, pare che io avessi la luna in toro. Già. E' grave, dottò?


Sei nato con la Luna nuova, dunque. Avrai probabilmente il Sole congiunto alla Luna. Questo moltiplica per uno svariato numero di volte le caratteristiche del segno Toro. Ma può anche dare un effetto di compensazione, cioè inclinare a proiettare l'opposto Scorpione. Sì lo so 'sti tecnicismi... Allora: un doppio Toro AS Leone può darsi che incontri continuamente negli altri il proprio opposto. Cioè: lui vorrebbe stare in pace, stare fermo, stare tranquillo, ed ecco che non fa che incontrare nella sua vita quella famosa ape.. Vorrebbe che fosse tutto chiaro e semplice, e invece continuamente incontra qualche cosa che sfida il suo desiderio profondo di stabilità. Potrebbe cioè essere un temperamento destinato in qualche modo a confrontarsi continuamente con ciò che non vuole nel profondo di sé. Oppure, al contrario, proprio un Caterpillar...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei nato con la Luna nuova, dunque. Avrai probabilmente il Sole congiunto alla Luna. Questo moltiplica per uno svariato numero di volte le caratteristiche del segno Toro. Ma può anche dare un effetto di compensazione, cioè inclinare a proiettare l'opposto Scorpione. Sì lo so 'sti tecnicismi... Allora: un doppio Toro AS Leone può darsi che incontri continuamente negli altri il proprio opposto. Cioè: lui vorrebbe stare in pace, stare fermo, stare tranquillo, ed ecco che non fa che incontrare nella sua vita quella famosa ape.. Vorrebbe che fosse tutto chiaro e semplice, e invece continuamente incontra qualche cosa che sfida il suo desiderio profondo di stabilità. Potrebbe cioè essere un temperamento destinato in qualche modo a confrontarsi continuamente con ciò che non vuole nel profondo di sé. Oppure, al contrario, proprio un Caterpillar...


Grazie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ihihihih... :mrgreen:
> Mumble mumble... Essere fessi è questione di punti di vista. Per esempio, un Toro AS Leone se lo si guarda agire nel mondo può sembrare un po' rigido, un po' lento, un po' tonto, un po' fermo, un po' ruminante... con quell'aria da "non mi rompete le palle", o anche "non mi scalfisce nulla", l'occhio bovino sornione, la coda che scaccia le mosche importune che seminano dubbi a cui l'animale è semplicemente SORDO... Può sembrare agli occhi di spiriti vivaci e sempre in movimento proprio sì.. proprio un fesso.
> Ma la forza di questi soggetti FISSI è una risorsa grandiosa per loro, che sono stabili come rocce, e soprattutto per coloro a cui vogliono bene, perché continuano a voler bene, sono sempre lì, tenaci. Non sono collosi, stanno bene sempre: da soli, in compagnia, quando lavorano (anche lì danno prova di grande energia), quando si rilassano. Sono in contatto con la natura e i suoi cicli: un giorno sono nati, gli è toccata 'sta vita, se la vivono senza troppi perché, un giorno moriranno: così è. Bello, no? Apprezzano la bellezza, la cercano, se la procurano, in tutte le sue forme. Forme visibili, perché devono vedere. Devono vedere sempre prima di dire: ok. La vista è proprio il loro senso (esaltata nel Toro e anche nel Leone che ha dato i natali ai più grandi registi e fotografi). Hanno un senso vivo dei valori. Che cosa sia "valore" dipende ovviamente dall'educazione di ciascuno: per qualcuno possono essere l'auto, la villa, i gioielli; per un altro le idee, che, ovviamente, sono fisse
> Se sapessi *dove hai la Luna*, potrei essere più circostanziata. In un tema femminile è importante assai.


ha la testa nella luna :rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E che ti dico? Sai già tutto!:smile:


Che mi potresti dire? La verità! È cioè che la iperpresenza saturnina fa di me una palla mostruosa!


----------



## isabel (25 Luglio 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> Ariete acendente Scorpione...con la Luna in Capricorno!
> Venere e Mercurio in Ariete.


Ritento


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che mi potresti dire? La verità! È cioè che la iperpresenza saturnina fa di me una palla mostruosa!


Beh, io Venere Marte Mercurio in Capricorno, Luna in Bilancia , Sole in Sagittario dove tu Venere... E Saturno in Aquario (saturnino anche lui!). Siamo destinate ad amarci:mrgreen:.
Scherzi a parte, mi piace così tanto il tuo quadro, che non sarei oggettiva. Somiglia troppo al mio.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> Ritento


Sei una combattente eccezionale. Adori le cause di ingiustizia, ti ci ficchi con il piacere della sfida. Il piacere della sfida è il vero motore di tutte le tue azioni. Sei anzitutto diffidente; studi gli altri stando da parte, ma è solo perché ti prepari sui punti deboli altrui, se quell'altrui ti interessa come obiettivo da battere; intraprendente, decisa, abile sia mentalmente che nei comportamenti. Forse un po' sola, perché non sempre gli altri sono disposti a seguirti e inchinarsi alla tua forza, né possono sempre accettare la tua ostinazione e forse un pizzico di stravaganza. Chi ti avesse come nemico, può consierarsi un uomo morto ancor prima di cominciare. Spero per te che tu abbia il modo di incanalare tutta questa aggressività, magari in uno sport competitivo, oppure in qualche altra sfera, perché è talmente grande, che deve trovare sfoghi degni. 
Anche nel tuo caso, con tutta quella marzianità, potresti proiettare. Cioè, fare la pecora e sentirsi pecora e continuare a incontrare dei lupi cattivi. Sappimi dire, grazie.


----------



## Innominata (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, io Venere Marte Mercurio in Capricorno, Luna in Bilancia , Sole in Sagittario dove tu Venere... E Saturno in Aquario (saturnino anche lui!). Siamo destinate ad amarci:mrgreen:.
> Scherzi a parte, mi   pace così tanto il tuo quadro, che non sarei oggettiva. Somiglia troppo al mio.


Poche storie, siamo due palle.


----------



## isabel (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei una combattente eccezionale. Adori le cause di ingiustizia, ti ci ficchi con il piacere della sfida. Il piacere della sfida è il vero motore di tutte le tue azioni. Sei anzitutto diffidente; studi gli altri stando da parte, ma è solo perché ti prepari sui punti deboli altrui, se quell'altrui ti interessa come obiettivo da battere; intraprendente, decisa, abile sia mentalmente che nei comportamenti. Forse un po' sola, perché non sempre gli altri sono disposti a seguirti e inchinarsi alla tua forza, né possono sempre accettare la tua ostinazione e forse un pizzico di stravaganza. Chi ti avesse come nemico, può consierarsi un uomo morto ancor prima di cominciare. Spero per te che tu abbia il modo di incanalare tutta questa aggressività, magari in uno sport competitivo, oppure in qualche altra sfera, perché è talmente grande, che deve trovare sfoghi degni.
> Anche nel tuo caso, con tutta quella marzianità, potresti proiettare. Cioè, fare la pecora e sentirsi pecora e continuare a incontrare dei lupi cattivi. Sappimi dire, grazie.


Sarà che il mio povero Marte di nascita è in Cancro, ma io aborro la competizione. Per il resto, sono piú pecora di quanto non sembri a prima vista o di quanto vorrei essere/sembrare.
Grazie del profilo


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

isabel ha detto:


> Sarà che il mio povero Marte di nascita è in Cancro, ma io aborro la competizione. Per il resto, sono piú pecora di quanto non sembri a prima vista o di quanto vorrei essere/sembrare.
> Grazie del profilo


Ah, ok. Allora occhio ai rodimenti interiori, semmai.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ihihihih... :mrgreen:
> Mumble mumble... Essere fessi è questione di punti di vista. Per esempio, un Toro AS Leone se lo si guarda agire nel mondo può sembrare un po' rigido, un po' lento, un po' tonto, un po' fermo, un po' ruminante... con quell'aria da "non mi rompete le palle", o anche "non mi scalfisce nulla", l'occhio bovino sornione, la coda che scaccia le mosche importune che seminano dubbi a cui l'animale è semplicemente SORDO... Può sembrare agli occhi di spiriti vivaci e sempre in movimento proprio sì.. proprio un fesso.
> Ma la forza di questi soggetti FISSI è una risorsa grandiosa per loro, che sono stabili come rocce, e soprattutto per coloro a cui vogliono bene, perché continuano a voler bene, sono sempre lì, tenaci. Non sono collosi, stanno bene sempre: da soli, in compagnia, quando lavorano (anche lì danno prova di grande energia), quando si rilassano. Sono in contatto con la natura e i suoi cicli: un giorno sono nati, gli è toccata 'sta vita, se la vivono senza troppi perché, un giorno moriranno: così è. Bello, no? Apprezzano la bellezza, la cercano, se la procurano, in tutte le sue forme. Forme visibili, perché devono vedere. Devono vedere sempre prima di dire: ok. La vista è proprio il loro senso (esaltata nel Toro e anche nel Leone che ha dato i natali ai più grandi registi e fotografi). Hanno un senso vivo dei valori. Che cosa sia "valore" dipende ovviamente dall'educazione di ciascuno: per qualcuno possono essere l'auto, la villa, i gioielli; per un altro le idee, che, ovviamente, sono fisse
> Se sapessi dove hai la Luna, potrei essere più circostanziata. In un tema femminile è importante assai.


sei gentile ad aver impiegato un po' del tuo tempo per me


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei gentile ad aver impiegato un po' del tuo tempo per me


Noblesse (la tua) oblige.


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

Si può ancora? 
Sarei curiosa di vedere se il profilo corrisponde a quello fattomi da un'amica...


----------

